# A Few Cooks.......



## TNJAKE (Apr 10, 2021)

Morning fellas and non fellas. Few cooks this week and nobody to share with lol.

First off a couple 3lb each Certified Piedmontese Tomahawks I got from 

 tx smoker
 for Christmas. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Rubbed up with Oakridge Bbq Black Ops
	

		
			
		

		
	






Onto the smoker at 225
	

		
			
		

		
	






Once they got close to med rare. Hit them with a reverse sear
	

		
			
		

		
	










Sliced up and plated
	

		
			
		

		
	











Next is some chicken breasts brined in pickle juice. And bacon wrapped
	

		
			
		

		
	






After a couple hours in pickle juice hit them with some of Jeff's bbq rub
	

		
			
		

		
	






Then wrapped in bacon and hit it with some cracked pepper
	

		
			
		

		
	






Onto the smoker at about 300-350
	

		
			
		

		
	






Done and resting
	

		
			
		

		
	






Sliced and plated
	

		
			
		

		
	











And last some teriyaki chicken kabobs. Cut up some bell peppers and onions and chicken and marinated in my favorite teriyaki sauce
	

		
			
		

		
	






All put together with some pineapple chunks
	

		
			
		

		
	






Onto the grill
	

		
			
		

		
	






And done
	

		
			
		

		
	






A few tasty meals this week. Glad SMF is back so we can all share with each other again!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Apr 10, 2021)

Great looking grub Jake.  Those Tommy Hawks look incredible!

Dave


----------



## smokin peachey (Apr 10, 2021)

Wow Jake looks good. I’m a fan to f the pickle juice soak makes for some good chicken.


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 10, 2021)

All looks great Jake!! I really need to try the whole pickle juice brined chicken thing.


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 10, 2021)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Great looking grub Jake.  Those Tommy Hawks look incredible!
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave they were pretty dang tasty


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 10, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> Wow Jake looks good. I’m a fan to f the pickle juice soak makes for some good chicken.


Thanks peachey. I agree about the pickle juice


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 10, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> All looks great Jake!! I really need to try the whole pickle juice brined chicken thing.


Thanks jeff. Give it a try. Works great for fried chicken as well!


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 10, 2021)

Beautiful work on everything Jake , big Like! I never heard of a pickle juice brine, might have to give that a shot. RAY


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 10, 2021)

Wow! Too many good things at once!
I'd like to try the pickle juice but we just don't go through that many pickles LOL!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 10, 2021)

All looks great Jake! Looks like you been eating dang good! Gonna have to get some recipes printed out... was gonna smoke some meatloaf couple days ago following your recipe but it wasn't accessible 

Ryan


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 10, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Beautiful work on everything Jake , big Like! I never heard of a pickle juice brine, might have to give that a shot. RAY


Thanks ray. Give it a go. You won't be disappointed


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 10, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> Wow! Too many good things at once!
> I'd like to try the pickle juice but we just don't go through that many pickles LOL!


Thanks bud. We eat ALOT of pickles here lol. You can buy a pickle juice mix that you just add water to. It's on the isle with all the canning supplies at your grocery store


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 10, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> All looks great Jake! Looks like you been eating dang good! Gonna have to get some recipes printed out... was gonna smoke some meatloaf couple days ago following your recipe but it wasn't accessible
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan. Hope you found the recipe now that the sites up again. Let me know how you like it!


----------



## tropics (Apr 10, 2021)

Jake I'm with the rest the food looks great.. The pickle juice sounds pretty good 
Richie


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 10, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Thanks Ryan. Hope you found the recipe now that the sites up again. Let me know how you like it!


I definitely like your recipe! Probably the biggest thing I liked was making smaller loaves instead of one big one...easy to personalize,  I like sauce on top of mine but wife doesn't,  problem solved!

Ryan


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 10, 2021)

tropics said:


> Jake I'm with the rest the food looks great.. The pickle juice sounds pretty good
> Richie


Thanks Richie. It's a pretty good way to add another tasty flavor profile to chicken!


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 10, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> I definitely like your recipe! Probably the biggest thing I liked was making smaller loaves instead of one big one...easy to personalize,  I like sauce on top of mine but wife doesn't,  problem solved!
> 
> Ryan


Ok bud good to know. Didn't know you'd already tried it. I also like using the small load pans. Everyone loves having their own tiny meatloaf


----------



## daspyknows (Apr 10, 2021)

Those steaks look amazing.  So does everything else.


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 10, 2021)

daspyknows said:


> Those steaks look amazing.  So does everything else.


Thanks bud the tomahawks were definitely the star of the show


----------



## DRKsmoking (Apr 10, 2021)

Nice batch of cooks there Jake, Really like the bacon wrapped chicken breasts. Plates look fantastic

David


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 10, 2021)

All look great, Jake!  Steaks are perfect, and I love that salad add on.  The Chicken looks darn good too.  I've never heard of the Pickle brine either, may have to try as well.  Been a long week for sure.  Glad you had something to do.


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 10, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Nice batch of cooks there Jake, Really like the bacon wrapped chicken breasts. Plates look fantastic
> 
> David


Thanks David. That's about my favorite way to do boneless/skinless breasts


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 10, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> All look great, Jake!  Steaks are perfect, and I love that salad add on.  The Chicken looks darn good too.  I've never heard of the Pickle brine either, may have to try as well.  Been a long week for sure.  Glad you had something to do.


Thanks Mike I appreciate it! We eat ALOT of salad around here. Give that brine a try. It's delicious


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 10, 2021)

Some tasty looking food.  Those are some good looking ribeyes.  I could not find my Inkbird thermometer than I emptied this dishwasher and there it was.  DOA.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Apr 10, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Thanks David. That's about my favorite way to do boneless/skinless breasts


I will have to try that as i make my own pickles and always have pickle juice left over, and of coarse bacon


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 10, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Some tasty looking food.  Those are some good looking ribeyes.  I could not find my Inkbird thermometer than I emptied this dishwasher and there it was.  DOA.


Thanks Brian. Steaks were great. Sorry bout your inkbird lol......you gotta stop getting drunk and driving the dishwasher!


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Apr 10, 2021)

All meals look great. How is Jeff’s BBQ rub?


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 10, 2021)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> All meals look great. How is Jeff’s BBQ rub?


Thanks Derek. It's your basic rub. Lower in salt than most it seems. Pretty tasty though. I like his Texas rub much better


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Apr 11, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Thanks Derek. It's your basic rub. Lower in salt than most it seems. Pretty tasty though. I like his Texas rub much better



Thanks. Might have to get some.


----------



## forktender (Apr 11, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Morning fellas and non fellas. Few cooks this week and nobody to share with lol.
> 
> First off a couple 3lb each Certified Piedmontese Tomahawks I got from @tx smoker for Christmas.
> 
> ...


Looks killer Jake, I love That Kona Coast on pork and chicken. Have you ever tried the Island Girl if not check it out it's excellent stuff on pork and anything fowl.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 11, 2021)

All looks fantastic . I save all my pickle juice to use on chicken . Really good . 
Nice work on everything bud .


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 11, 2021)

forktender said:


> Looks killer Jake, I love That Kona Coast on pork and chicken. Have you ever tried the Island Girl if not check it out it's excellent stuff on pork and anything fowl.
> View attachment 492141


Thanks Dan. I'll look for some and give it a try!


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 11, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> All looks fantastic . I save all my pickle juice to use on chicken . Really good .
> Nice work on everything bud .


Thanks Rich. Same here on saving all the juice. I love it on chicken


----------



## 912smoker (Apr 11, 2021)

All looks great Jake and love the fire pic !  Gotta try the pickle juice brine for sure.


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 11, 2021)

You were productive while the site was down. Looks like some good eating on the ridgetop!
Jim


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 11, 2021)

Thats a fine looking batch of cooked goodies Jake. Nicely done.

Chris


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 11, 2021)

912smoker said:


> All looks great Jake and love the fire pic !  Gotta try the pickle juice brine for sure.


Thanks bud. Give it a try it's mighty tasty


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 11, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> You were productive while the site was down. Looks like some good eating on the ridgetop!
> Jim


Thanks jim. Sorry you had to see this twice lol


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 11, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Thats a fine looking batch of cooked goodies Jake. Nicely done.
> 
> Chris


Appreciate it chris!


----------



## SlickRockStones (Apr 11, 2021)

Fantastic cooks there Jake! Love the kebabs and flame thrower action.


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 11, 2021)

SlickRockStones said:


> Fantastic cooks there Jake! Love the kebabs and flame thrower action.


Thanks bud I appreciate it. The flame thrower is a searing machine


----------



## forktender (Apr 12, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Thanks bud. Give it a try it's mighty tasty


Do you save your pickle juice? We don't eat enough pickles to make a brine it would take us 5 yrs of saving the juice. LOL I bet I could go too In-N-Out Burger and ask them to save me a few gallons of pickle juice they get their pickles in green 6 gallon buckets. I have them save me buckets for the duck & goose blind and dove hunting seats. I'll just ask them to save me some juice because the brine sounds really great.


----------



## Haggar (Apr 12, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Morning fellas and non fellas. Few cooks this week and nobody to share with lol.
> 
> First off a couple 3lb each Certified Piedmontese Tomahawks I got from
> 
> ...


Tomahawks look incredible.  Question: The pickle juice is it homemade or was it store bought?   If homemade, what was your recipe?


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 12, 2021)

Everything across the board looks outstanding Jake!! What an incredible array of food you've showcased here. There's not a thing I wouldn't tear up. glad you liked the tomahawks and you certainly did them justice!! There will be a few similar items coming your way for the TN event later this month   

Robert


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 12, 2021)

forktender said:


> Do you save your pickle juice? We don't eat enough pickles to make a brine it would take us 5 yrs of saving the juice. LOL I bet I could go too In-N-Out Burger and ask them to save me a few gallons of pickle juice they get their pickles in green 6 gallon buckets. I have them save me buckets for the duck & goose blind and dove hunting seats. I'll just ask them to save me some juice because the brine sounds really great.


Yes Dan we just save ours. I buy a big Jug of these from sam's once a month. It's alot of juice when you finish them off then I just drop the chicken right in the tub







You can also just make you up a fast dill pickle brine if you've ever made homemade pickles or buy a packet of dill brine that you just add water to. They are found on the isle with the canning supplies and can't get much easier


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 12, 2021)

Haggar said:


> Tomahawks look incredible.  Question: The pickle juice is it homemade or was it store bought?   If homemade, what was your recipe?


Thanks bud. It's store bought. See post #45 for more details


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 12, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> Everything across the board looks outstanding Jake!! What an incredible array of food you've showcased here. There's not a thing I wouldn't tear up. glad you liked the tomahawks and you certainly did them justice!! There will be a few similar items coming your way for the TN event later this month
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert those were probably the best tomahawks I've had. Thanks again for gifting me those.......I'm pumped up for the gathering!


----------



## xray (Apr 12, 2021)

Everything looks great Jake! Those tomahawks from CPB are legit! I still have one in the deep freeze from Robert.

I gotta try that pickle juice brine too. I think there’s a jar in the fridge with like one pickle left, so it will be done soon.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Apr 12, 2021)

That all looks outstanding , Jake !!  I will have to try the pickle juice too !


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 13, 2021)

xray said:


> Everything looks great Jake! Those tomahawks from CPB are legit! I still have one in the deep freeze from Robert.
> 
> I gotta try that pickle juice brine too. I think there’s a jar in the fridge with like one pickle left, so it will be done soon.


Thanks joe. I agree about the quality of the steaks. Let me know how you like the pickle chicken!


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 13, 2021)

jaxgatorz said:


> That all looks outstanding , Jake !!  I will have to try the pickle juice too !


Thanks bud definitely give it a try.....you'll love it!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Apr 14, 2021)

I give you a 9 just because I don't see any cold beer with any of those meals lol. It all looks great and those steaks were monsters!


----------



## boxkiller (Apr 14, 2021)

Wow! It all looks great. Going to have to try the pickle juice brine and bacon wrap.


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 15, 2021)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> View attachment 492673
> 
> 
> I give you a 9 just because I don't see any cold beer with any of those meals lol. It all looks great and those steaks were monsters!


Lmao thanks for the 9. There are actually 2 meals featuring a beer.....it's just in a coozie lol


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 15, 2021)

boxkiller said:


> Wow! It all looks great. Going to have to try the pickle juice brine and bacon wrap.


Thanks bud it's pretty tasty.


----------



## BarbarianFoodie (Apr 16, 2021)

Looks amazing, 
I've never tried the pickle brine before, looks like I have to add that to the bucket list lol.
Good job man!


----------



## Steve H (Apr 16, 2021)

Very nice Jake!! Huge point!


----------

